# Cleveland shooting Streamed on Facebook Live



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 17, 2017)

So, the story is, Police are tracking a mass shooter in Cleveland who claims to have shot 15 people so far and is streaming it on facebook, a video shows him shooting and killing an elderly male .

His name is Steve Stephens.





Police are currently searching for him.

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/other...acebook/ar-BBzUzi1?li=AAadgLE&ocid=spartanntp

his facebook account stated that he had killed 15 people before it was deactivated.
Edit: found the video




video of him claiming he killed 15 people.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 17, 2017)

What the fuck.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 17, 2017)

couldn't find the video as it was removed from the internet.
Edit: found one


----------



## Viri (Apr 17, 2017)

I seen the video, it's fucked up and very sad  the old man seemed like such a nice guy.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

Viri said:


> I seen the video, it's fucked up and very sad  the old man seemed like such a nice guy.


He was just minding his own business walking the street and then this guy killed him. I watched the video on Twitter and I couldn't believe what I had seen.

RIP the victims. 

Please stay safe those who live in Cleveland.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 17, 2017)

How come Facebook/Instagram Live is now a hub for gruesome incidents? Those black kids beating on the mentally challenged white one, the black boy that shot himself recently, fuck man.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> How come Facebook/Instagram Live is now a hub for gruesome incidents? Those black kids beating on the mentally challenged white one, the black boy that shot himself recently, fuck man.


It seems it's the only way these nutjobs find to get anyone to watch them.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 17, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It seems it's the only way these nutjobs find to get anyone to watch them.


did some digging and apparently his motive is that he helped others, took care of their problems, but no one gave a damn about him, so he thinks the killing are their fault.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> did some digging and apparently his motive is that he helped others, took care of their problems, but no one gave a damn about him, so he thinks the killing are their fault.


If everyone did that then the world would be a chaos. He's a lunatic.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 17, 2017)

Let people stream on facebook they said.
it will be good they said.


----------



## anthonyplep (Apr 17, 2017)

I actually live _really really close_ to one of the locations he was reported to be at.  Pretty scary stuff


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2017)

This made my blood boiling, he just killed a grandfather on Easter holiday for some bitch that cucked him. I fucking hate people like this. No excuse


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

He's killing people and yet the ones he puts the blame on is on a Joy Lane and his mother. This monster needs to be caught!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2017)

"This is just some hoe shit"
"I've just been a monster all my life"
"I've been the butts of people's joke"
"I just snapped yo dawg im just killin motherfuckers bitches got me tilted"
GOD fuck this person is going to the lowest depth of hell


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> How come Facebook/Instagram Live is now a hub for gruesome incidents? Those black kids beating on the mentally challenged white one, the black boy that shot himself recently, fuck man.


Because people are horrible. There's really no other way to put it, they are using these sites as means of steaming their actions because they are horrible.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

VinLark said:


> "This is just some hoe shit"
> "I've just been a monster all my life"
> "I've been the butts of people's joke"
> "I just snapped yo dawg im just killin motherfuckers bitches got me tilted"
> GOD fuck this person is going to the lowest depth of hell



This is frankly some next level suicidal crap he's doing. I mean, I can understand he feels others under-appreciate him and his efforts but murdering is not the answer!

The number was 13, now according to this thread it's 15 and I guess it has rose once more.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2017)

Also great, CNN not posting a picture of the shooter, might save somebody's life

Oh no better use a silhouette. Fuck every news outlet that's doing this


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 17, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Also great, CNN not posting a picture of the shooter, might save somebody's life
> 
> Oh no better use a silhouette. Fuck every news outlet that's doing this


it's ok, they said he was wearing shirt though


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

The artist's page: https://twitter.com/ScedCaintPaint

Trump posted a comment on Twitter like 16mins ago and nothing regarding what's happening in Cleveland. Smh.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 17, 2017)

Isn't it kind of ilegal to post snuff stuff on youtube? I mean, we are not on 2003 anymore where that kind of shit was pretty "normal" on the internet...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Isn't it kind of ilegal to post snuff stuff on youtube? I mean, we are not on 2003 anymore where that kind of shit was pretty "normal" on the internet...


That's the weird part of YouTube where snuff films and soft-porn is permissible.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2017)

This is so fucking sad
http://www.flyheight.com/videos/eld...hot-and-killed-on-facebook-live-in-cleveland/


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah i heard about this a bit ago.

Damn what the hell. Facebook is gonna face some serious criticism because he used it to brag(i guess) about his horrible crimes

God please dont let the number increase. Too many have died via this depressed asshole. Id rather have 13 or 15 people die of natural causes than whatever this nut job is doing to them


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 17, 2017)

Fuck. Watching that affected me far more than I thought it would. I'd give this fucking abomination of an existence a slow, painful death.

I'm not feeling too well. The guy was just walking by, minding his own business, and comes this.... I don't know, there's no adjective strong enough for this in my vocabulary, and just randomly kills him because... what the fuck.

Fuck. It's not that it is quite graphic. It's the nature of the murder that I find disturbing. I'm not really the kind of person who cares about or is that attached to people, but... fuck. I say it again, I'd have him begging for mercy while I skin him, remove his nails, among other things.

Simple death is not going to cut it. Give him pain. Give him hell. Burn him. Just. Don't allow for a painless death. Fuck human rights. That thing doesn't deserve anything but pain.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 17, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> That's the weird part of YouTube where snuff films and soft-porn is permissible.


It is? I knew about the soft porn one but holy shit, how can google allow that kind of fucked up shit to be posted there...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> It is? I knew about the soft porn one but holy shit, how can google allow that kind of fucked up shit to be posted there...


The WSJ should report on that but instead they pick on PewDiePie and other YouTubers whom are completely harmless.


----------



## Rizzorules (Apr 17, 2017)

Poor man i cant imagine loosing my dad that way

The worst part is that every time something like this happens in the usa a person in another country makes the freaking same thing


----------



## VashTS (Apr 17, 2017)

this is really sad. wow, that reaction video is awful. 

might be off topic but with Trump as president, i have a small wish that he creates some wacky ass backwards law that allows torture and unlawful punishment for people that commit crimes of this nature. of course only extreme cases would apply but this man deserves to suffer for YEARS until he slowly and painfully dies.

i know one thing for sure, if someone attempts to harm me or my family and i manage to catch them before it happens, they are going to experience the worst torture of their life before anything else happens to them.


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 17, 2017)

Did they ever catch the asshole? Was gonna venture out in Cleveland today. Glad I did not.


----------



## Viri (Apr 17, 2017)

VashTS said:


> might be off topic but with Trump as president, i have a small wish that he creates some wacky ass backwards law that allows torture and unlawful punishment for people that commit crimes of this nature


They kinda already do for his state.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capital_punishment_in_Ohio


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 17, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Trump posted a comment on Twitter like 16mins ago and nothing regarding what's happening in Cleveland. Smh.


It was a single murder, there are multiple murders each day and other related gun violence, take this for example http://www.dispatch.com/news/20170416/police-identify-9-shot-at-south-linden-party-hall




Sheimi said:


> Did they ever catch the asshole? Was gonna venture out in Cleveland today. Glad I did not.


Still on the loose, now though there is a bunch of armed gang members searching for him also which can't end well


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 17, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> Still on the loose, now though there is a bunch of armed gang members searching for him also which can't end well


Yep. He will get murdered soon.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 17, 2017)

Welcome to America


----------



## vayanui8 (Apr 17, 2017)

I hope this sick bastard suffers and burns in hell for eternity.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2017)

They should just kill the murdering dumbass.  Subhuman trash like him deserve to be euthanized.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> Fuck. Watching that affected me far more than I thought it would. I'd give this fucking abomination of an existence a slow, painful death.
> 
> I'm not feeling too well. The guy was just walking by, minding his own business, and comes this.... I don't know, there's no adjective strong enough for this in my vocabulary, and just randomly kills him because... what the fuck.
> 
> ...



He should be strapped and fed to the pigs while watching them eating him alive. Or lions.

The Cleveland police still hasn't caught him. 

https://twitter.com/CLEpolice


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 17, 2017)

any word on wether his body count had risen ?
also. ......someone just put a bullet in his brain already. hes already on his way to hell as is, the sooner he gets eternal torture, the better.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> any word on wether his body count had risen ?
> also. ......someone just put a bullet in his brain already. hes already on his way to hell as is, the sooner he gets eternal torture, the better.


The number of victims seems like it hasn't been updated so it's 15 and hopefully no more.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 17, 2017)

Update : they believe he may have already escaped into another state.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Update : they believe he may have already escaped into another state.


Fuck.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 17, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Update : they believe he may have already escaped into another state.


Let's hope he escaped to Texas.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 17, 2017)

What the actual fuck.
And why would anyone want to watch this?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 17, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Let's hope he escaped to Texas.


I assume there is an even worse death penalty there ?


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 17, 2017)

In Texas, its killed or be killed.

Seriously, the amount of racists with guns there is HUGE.

And that guy doesnt look exactly white.

Now, lets add to the equation he's on the run from killing people.

What do texans love to hate? criminal poc! (poc in general, criminal or not)

If he goes anywhere thats filled with rednecks and or hillbillies, he's dead.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 17, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> In Texas, its killed or be killed.
> 
> Seriously, the amount of racists with guns there is HUGE.
> 
> ...


oh yes, divine justice, I'm ROOTING FOR YOU, REDNECKS.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 17, 2017)

Do something useful for once!


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 17, 2017)

If he did escape into a different state. He is hiding very well. I wouldn't be surprised if he was still in Cleveland, hiding in plain sight.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> *If he goes anywhere thats filled with rednecks and or hillbillies, he's dead*.



And that's a bad thing? This filthy subhuman murderer doesn't deserve any kind of mercy or justice, I don't care what his background is, he's a murdering jackass that deserves to be shot in the spine at point blank.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 17, 2017)

There are many ways to do so!

Getting a haircut, a tan, causing scars on your face and arms, maybe even some plastic surgery?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> And that's a bad thing? This filthy subhuman murderer doesn't deserve any kind of mercy or justice, I don't care what his background is, he's a murdering loser that deserves to be shot in the spine at point blank.



i hope he went to a hillbilly infested place.

Im trying to see the positive side of their ignorance.

And if it is a hillbilly or a redneck that kills them, it would mean 2 terrible people in the box.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 17, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> There are many ways to do so!
> 
> Getting a haircut, a tan, causing scars on your face and arms, maybe even some plastic surgery?
> 
> ...



Oh he won't be on the run for long, sooner or later he's gonna get shot; one less idiot to worry about.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 17, 2017)

Mah bitch left me boo hooo.
Now I'm gun shoot up innocent people cry cry.

Fucking loser.


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Apr 17, 2017)

eechigoo said:


> There are many ways to do so!
> 
> Getting a haircut, a tan, causing scars on your face and arms, maybe even some plastic surgery?
> 
> ...



>hillbilly infested place

If he goes to some "hillbilly" infested place at least they might have guns to fucking shoot him.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 17, 2017)

thats the point my friend!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2017)

I though NSA tools were so good that they could track anything.
Guess i was wrong afterall.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 17, 2017)

How the fuck did religion play into this thread? I was going to express disappointment that apparently he crossed into PA, not in my neck of the woods, rather around Erie, but then this crap here. Mondays.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 17, 2017)

Leave it to GBAtemp's garbage to turn this immediately into another religion/debate thread.

Can't just hate subhuman garbage, amirite guise? Gotta needlessly drag as many people through the pig shit while we're at it.


Welcome to GBAtemp.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 17, 2017)

Just watched the video... Oh my. Gotta say, it's not surprising.. But it's very, very aggravating to know that the authoritative powers aren't finding this man.


----------



## MionissNio (Apr 17, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Leave it to GBAtemp's garbage to turn this immediately into another religion/debate thread.
> 
> Can't just hate subhuman garbage, amirite guise? Gotta needlessly drag as many people through the pig shit while we're at it.
> 
> ...


Don't blame GBA temp, it is humanity in it's self that just brings up this. I have been to other forms in this topic.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 17, 2017)

Look at all these murderers and rapists and thieves and terrorists and shitheads in the USA, the world should just get together and nuke the USA into a bad dream.

Disclaimer:  Just showing how stupid people from the USA sound when saying the same thing about other countries in the world.  You can't blame an entire country or race on the actions of a few individuals.  If anything you should blame the species.  Kill all humans for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 17, 2017)

Wont be watching this shit,


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 17, 2017)

So how much longer before they remove this FB live crap? I know it will kinda suck for those that use it for good things and enjoy it, but it seems like everyday there is another psychopath on there using it as their twisted spotlight. Its starting to be what its known for more than anything else because it hasn't been out for that long, and how many stories like this have there been? These people may end up doing what they do regardless of FB, but I'm starting to worry if its actually encouraging them now.


----------



## matthi321 (Apr 17, 2017)

weird he didnt shot his girlfriend instead of shotting random people if its her he is mad at


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Apr 17, 2017)

maybe she's next?


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 17, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> He should be strapped and fed to the pigs while watching them eating him alive. Or lions.
> 
> The Cleveland police still hasn't caught him.
> 
> https://twitter.com/CLEpolice


That's too light a punishment.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 18, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Look at all these murderers and rapists and thieves and terrorists and shitheads in the USA, the world should just get together and nuke the USA into a bad dream.
> 
> Disclaimer:  Just showing how stupid people from the USA sound when saying the same thing about other countries in the world.  You can't blame an entire country or race on the actions of a few individuals.  If anything you should blame the species.  Kill all humans for a better tomorrow.


You're pretty dense if you think it's only people from the US that have this mentality.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You're pretty dense if you think it's only people from the US that have this mentality.



You're pretty dense if you didn't see the small text under the big text explaining his post.


----------



## s157 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hoo boy, bringing in the debate of his religion. This guy is a monster. His religion should be irrelevant.


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 18, 2017)

s157 said:


> Hoo boy, bringing in the debate of his religion. This guy is a monster. His religion should be irrelevant.


exactly, what would religion contribute to?


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 18, 2017)

Mr. Wizard said:


> Look at all these murderers and rapists and thieves and terrorists and shitheads in the USA, the world should just get together and nuke the USA into a bad dream.
> 
> Disclaimer:  Just showing how stupid people from the USA sound when saying the same thing about other countries in the world.  You can't blame an entire country or race on the actions of a few individuals.  If anything you should blame the species.  Kill all humans for a better tomorrow.



Pretty damn stupid to assume that everyone from the USA is the way you think it is; I could easily point out the flaws in citizens in another country, but why would I want to waste my time with that?



Hells Malice said:


> You're pretty dense if you didn't see the small text under the big text explaining his post.



Did _you _read it?


----------



## Mark McDonut (Apr 18, 2017)

oh look another piece of shit blaming other people for his own problems.

fuck his broken heart, he just destroyed so many families.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 18, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> You're pretty dense if you didn't see the small text under the big text explaining his post.





> Disclaimer: *Just showing how stupid people from the USA sound when saying the same thing about other countries in the world.* You can't blame an entire country or race on the actions of a few individuals. If anything you should blame the species. Kill all humans for a better tomorrow.



Bigger and bold just for you, sweetheart.

It's amazing, this forum. I swear...


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 18, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Pretty damn stupid to assume that everyone from the USA is the way you think it is; I could easily point out the flaws in citizens in another country, but why would I want to waste my time with that?


Where did I say "everyone from the usa"?
Well let's break it down shall we.

I guess I could have used some commas.

"Just showing how stupid*,* people from the USA sound*,* when saying the same thing about other countries in the world."

Or

"Just showing how stupid people*,* from the USA*,* sound when saying the same thing about other countries in the world."

Hmm, even with commas neither of those sentences denote "everyone in the usa", unless you assume everyone in the usa as "stupid"or that everyone in the usa says to nuke other countries.

I think you are the one making assumptions.  Who's the stupid one now?


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 18, 2017)

Memoir said:


> You're pretty dense if you think it's only people from the US that have this mentality.


I limited my post to the country where the incident happened.  And you seem quite quick to judge and make assumptions.  Where exactly did I say that only people from the us have that mentality?  The lack of me mentioning other countries does not denote them as being exempt.  I just didn't think it relevant since most the hateful comments on here are coming from 'muricans.  Instead of asking me to either refine what I meant or trying to read between the lines to glean the whole point of my post, you resort to personally insulting me.  That right there seems more like the actions of a "dense" person than anything I have said.  Oh and look, you are american, fascinating...


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 18, 2017)

Civilians in general should be packed so even if a rare scenario like this never occurs, you'd still be prepared anyhow. In UK for example, it is legal to own a firearm as long as you have the certificate and all up to date so that whole "it's illegal to own a weapon" is a lie known as a fact by many (thought so too until I came across this which isn't very well known 'cause the govts rather want civilians be stripped out of protection).

I'll leave the links below for anyone curious in checking it out.

Information to get a firearm certificate: http://www.shootinguk.co.uk/uncategorized/get-firearms-certficate-39303
Page to Apply for Firearm Licence: https://www.gov.uk/shotgun-and-firearm-certificates
Advice for Buyers & Sellers: http://www.shootinguk.co.uk/buy-and-sell/scam-advice/
Guns Marketplace: http://www.shootinguk.co.uk/buy-and-sell/guns-for-sale/w/

We live in a world where we have this false sense of protection that nothing bad will happen to us and the police will defend us, but at the moment when shit happens it's entirely different.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 18, 2017)

I hope that guy has a horribly painful death for his crimes. Is this what United States is about now? Murdering people because why the fuck not? One reason there should be better gun laws imo.


----------



## Rizzorules (Apr 18, 2017)

Luckkill4u said:


> I hope that guy has a horribly painful death for his crimes. Is this what United States is about now? Murdering people because why the fuck not? One reason there should be better gun laws imo.



Enrique Penanieto tweeted that Mexico will start deporting US citizens tomorrow


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 18, 2017)

Luckkill4u said:


> I hope that guy has a horribly painful death for his crimes. Is this what United States is about now? Murdering people because why the fuck not? One reason there should be better gun laws imo.


This certainly proves that gun control needs to be revised and tightened up so not everyone can be eligible to possess a gun. After taking a look at the requirements of what one needs to own a gun in UK, it sure as hell takes a lot of time and patience to legally own one.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 18, 2017)

https://gma.yahoo.com/cleveland-fac...f-pursuit-155647000--abc-news-topstories.html

Took his own life.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 18, 2017)

Benja81 said:


> https://gma.yahoo.com/cleveland-fac...f-pursuit-155647000--abc-news-topstories.html
> 
> Took his own life.


Just read it on Twitter. Fuck. He took the easy way out.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 18, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Also great, CNN not posting a picture of the shooter, might save somebody's life
> 
> Oh no better use a silhouette. Fuck every news outlet that's doing this


It's best to show photos of the suspect when it's 100% clear it's him. The media has an history of pointing to the wrong person and ruining lives out of nowhere.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## s157 (Apr 18, 2017)

Suicide? If the state he would be incarcerated in does not allow capital punishment, I guess this will appeal to those wishing his death. Still, he chose the cowards way out.


----------



## nero99 (Apr 18, 2017)

Too bad no one crushed his skull. Kinda wanted him to die how Glenn did in the Walking dead.


----------



## Sicsuicide (Apr 18, 2017)

It was all senseless,but this is becoming common place in our lives.
We everyday see the news carry on about murder and such,and we accept it as normal.
There will be no change in that anytime soon,there are more armed citizens on our streets than police officers.
people wonder why police are quick to shoot well we have them out numbered with guns and armed citizens.
With changes to gun laws it wouldn't havrr any effect on the armed criminals who have guns illegally,You can stroll any mojor city and find a gun or such with ease.
The only thing we can do is be prepared to fight for ourselves if that time comes. As well be prepared to defend those who need it if that time comes
I watch these junkies die everyday in ohio street,i see the drug deals happen at all times of the day.
there is no change in sight,unless everyone was to rise to the occasion and be willing to take on those who are opposed to fixing the problem and find a solution.
/end rant


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 20, 2017)

Any news on whether they caught him yet ?


----------



## s157 (Apr 20, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> Any news on whether they caught him yet ?


They caught his corpse, I guess. He committed suicide.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 20, 2017)

s157 said:


> They caught his corpse, I guess. He committed suicide.



The next day, Aaron Hernandez supposedly killed himself. Karma's a bitch.


----------



## s157 (Apr 20, 2017)

It leaves behind a rather foul taste in the mouth. Not against capital punishment myself, but it really seems like these suicides are them running away from the judgment of the law.


----------



## Vipera (Apr 20, 2017)

As for the shooting, I don't think it was a religious act either. What I can't ignore, though, is that how nobody mentioned he's black while people were still looking for him. Omg racism amrite

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2017)

I removed the off topic content. Proceed. 




Vipera said:


> As for the shooting [...] What I can't ignore, though, is that how nobody mentioned he's black while people were still looking for him. Omg racism amrite


Yeah, not like his picture was plastered over every single news and non-news outlet out there from the very first second this broke out, they needed to specifically point out the race, for the blind people out there I guess, so that blind people could keep away if they see him around.


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 20, 2017)

Veho said:


> Yeah, not like his picture was plastered over every single news and non-news outlet out there from the very first second this broke out, they needed to specifically point out the race, for the blind people out there I guess, so that blind people could keep away if they see him around.


The problem was liberal media outlets went as far to just put a silhouette instead of an actual picture because "muh political agenda" and instead they are just putting people in danger by not given full details


----------

